# What does your dog do during a storm?



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine doesnt even notice the thunder! I had a border collie who would go under or behind me during thunder.

Redog - what did your dog do during this mini storm we just had??


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Champ climbed in the bath tub and pissed himself! the others dont care at all


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

In the middle of a storm right now and my dog is snoring on my lap lol


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

redog said:


> Champ climbed in the bath tub and pissed himself! the others dont care at all


Awww! poor guy!

we just had some snow/hail/thunderstorms...Loki doesn't really seem to care. He was only 4 months old during the 4th of July and he stayed outside and watched fireworks with us haha.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Awww! poor guy!
> 
> we just had some snow/hail/thunderstorms...Loki doesn't really seem to care. He was only 4 months old during the 4th of July and he stayed outside and watched fireworks with us haha.


yup that be the storm that I am talking about, crazy weather for april but welcome to Michigan :hammer:


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I know! Ahhh! I hatee hail!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

well ya know what they say, if you dont like the weather wait 5 minutes lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

yupp gotta love having snow in the morning yesterday morning , then heat at night , and thunderstorms all the next morning .. =]

Izzo really doesnt mind storms , shes pretty calm when it comes to them , but dirtbikes really get her going lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we had one this morning most of them kept chewing on there bones, the pups werent fased at all but crush clung to my legs and followed me everywhere sone know if he was scarred or just wanted to cuddle like he usually does.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine do not much of anything. If we get sever thunder sometimes you'll get a bark.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SLEEP lol!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sleep mostly. Neither of mine care too much about storms. Nitro's sire, however, was not a big fan of storms. He managed to chew his way through a colourbond fence losing most of his teeth and cutting himself to shreds. His owners were not home when the storm was on and came home to him laying at the back door barely breathing and in a pool of blood. He lived for many years after that though.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

what storm?i din't see no freakin storm.
sunny high 80's light breeze.
makes me wanna sit nekkid at the beach,yet my luck,some cop with REALLY REALLY good EYESIGHT would see my 'lil tater chip.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Nothing it doesn't phase mine at all. lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Storming now in Ohio, every once in awhile if there is a loud thunder clap he will bark back at it. Thinking someone is knocking at the door because when someone knocks he will bark. Otherwise they sleep but they won't even go near the door to go potty if they smell rain. Such premadonna's!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> well ya know what they say, if you dont like the weather wait 5 minutes lol


I waited 5 minutes and got freezing rainn haha I don't mind just the snow though, any time of year. I think its real purdy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia pays no attention at all in if I let him out to potty he'll still run over and grab the spring pole, even in the rain lol.

Marley on the other hand has a 6th sense about storms. I can always tell it's going to storm hard. At first he'll stare out the window and whine, then he'll go out and bark at the sky and as soon as the rain comes he starts running around panting heavily. He doesn't usually do this during normal rain but when we get electrical storms. He does this tiny little squeaky bark after the thunder. It usually takes me a good 20 mins to get him calmed down enough to stay still in his bed.


----------

